# Profibus DP OLM Stern und Ring



## Dina (8 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute im neuen Jahr! 

Ist es möglich mit den Siemens OLM V4.0 eine Sternstruktur (Kupferverbindung) in der Zentrale und jeweils eine Ringstruktur (LWL Verbindung) in den dezentralen Objekten aufzubauen?


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2010)

Kupfer Profibus ist immer eine Linienstrucktur ...
d.h. es gehen maximal 2 Kabel vom OLM weg.

Der LWL-Ring ist kein Problem.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dina (8 Januar 2010)

*Profibus DP Stern, Ring, Linie*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Ich habe im Anhang den genauen erwünschten Aufbau mitgeschickt.
Im Prinzip ist alles vertreten ( Stern, Ring und Linie )
ist dieser Aufbau möglich?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo Dina,

das passt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Heinz (11 Januar 2010)

Die DIP Schalter der OLM richtig einstellen. Siehe Handbuch.


----------

